
Danke by Mario Götze - donretag
https://www.theplayerstribune.com/en-us/articles/mario-gotze-danke-dortmund
======
gapo
I love football. But why again is Gotze relevant to Hacker News ?

~~~
donretag
It is a piece about highs and lows, achieving goals and losing sight of them.
A career is a career, regardless if you are a developer, footballer or a
teacher.

